# Tops that make your bust look smaller?



## bremner53 (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of tops make your bust smaller, or not so noticable? Pictures Please!


----------



## Mares (Oct 19, 2007)

Why dont you try a minimizing Bra, or even a sports Bra, if i wear a Sports Bra it flattens my bust, then any top you wear will have the effect you want i.e a smaller looking bust


----------



## Nox (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why dont you try a minimizing Bra, or even a sports Bra I was about to say that! You cannot expect your outerwear to do what your bra should be doing already. Get a minimizer or a sports bra. It may even make you more comfortable and mobile.


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey.... I'm really trying to go the other way!!! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some tips...


Reveal your shape without showing too much by wearing a polo. They are casual, yet cute. Some are just fun looking, and great to wear with jeans.
Wear black, either a dress or wrappy black shirt. The wrappy black shirt smoothes out curves.
Create an hourglass shape without showing too much. Fitted jackets, like the ones Jessica Simpson wears are perfect.
Buy a simple seamless bra. It gives support without showing underneath your shirt and exaggerating that area even more.
Pick out a bathing suit with an underwire halter top. It gives good support and eliminates sagging.
Wear fitted blazers as they tend to "downsize" large busts.
Avoid big bulky necklaces, they call attention to your chest.
Don't wear turtlenecks or other high neck shirts they just magnify your problem.
Wear deep v-necks and scoop necks with a cami underneath.
Buy tops that fit your bust and then have them taken in.
Accessorize. If you have great shoes on, or big jangly bracelets or carry a bright bag everyone will be looking at those instead of your chest!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 19, 2007)

I kno rite!!!


----------

